# What came to visit last night? (tracks photos)



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Saw these at my camp this a.m., just wondering what critter they might be?


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks like red squirrel to me


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Mouse


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Red squirrel or chipmunk !







https://www.google.com/search?q=red...BAgEEAE&biw=1908&bih=935#imgrc=gYWjKDJCpa20QM:
https://www.google.com/search?clien...1041.0j8......0....1..gws-wiz-img.G753Tnp_AiY


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Could also be a flying squirrel


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Red Squirrel makes the most sense, here in Alger County, though I have not had any chirp at me right here. Chipmunk also possible. The early, thin snows are nice for pondering this kinda thing. 

Normally this time of year, mice are trying to move into the engine compartment of my truck almost every day. But then usually I am parked near logging slash, which probably boosts their population temporarily. No slash on this site though. 

Thanks everyone.


----------

